# Acadiana



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ready for some snow ?


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Jay,

Keep us posted as to how the Acadiana Retriever Club Spring Field Trial is going this weekend.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Jay,

What is the weather doing? Has it had any impact on the trial? What do they have in the OPEN? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Tight triple with two retired, Snow, sleet and rain has moved out and its just cold and wet with a pretty good breeze. They said the work has been ok at best.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

hey Jay, you running a trial down there? How about some callbacks? 

Who dat?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard the Open had around 10 or so dogs left to run in the morning....


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Any updates as to how the Open finished? How about the Qual?

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Any updates as to how the Open finished? How about the Qual?
> 
> Linas


Partial Qual Results

1st Molly / Tim Milligan
2nd Chivas / Mark Edwards

Jam Arrow / Mark Edwards

Congrats to Tim and Molly on the Win!!!!! Also to Mark on the 2nd and Jam.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Tim Milligan and Molly on the Qual win and Mark Edwards on the 2nd and Jam as well!

Linas


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We just got home...will send some pics after a rest ....My Raven got Qual third


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Man it's almost 2:45 on Sunday afternoon and we still do not have any Open call backs or Derby info. Who has some ears on the ground there?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I just finished shooting the flier at the Open which finished about 30 minutes ago. Looks like about 9 dogs finished it. When I was leaving I asked about the Derby and no one had results. I saw a little of the third series in the Derby earlier and it was a huge water double. A couple of litter mates out of Bayou Teche Angel tore it up!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Jay,

Congrats to you and Raven on the Qual 3rd.

Linas


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Mark Smith who is on his way home. Partial results:

Open

1st Bull, Steve O'Connell
2nd Miah, Steve Ritter
RJ Tex, Mark Smith
Jam Diesel, Mark Smith

Amateur

1st Tia, Caire
2nd Ali, Bobby Lane


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Bobby Lane......Congrats


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

My partial results in the Derby
1st Bill McKnight
2nd Kenny Cox
3rd?
4th?
Jam Tux - Charlie Moody/Gwen Jones
Vegas- Charlie Moody/Wally Riffle


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats to all who placed but a Special shout for Bobby Lane and Ali for their Am2nd. He is one amazing animal.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats Jay!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby
1 McKnight
2 Cox
3 Crystal/ Brasseau/Clement
4 Otis/ Erhardt
RJ Pepper/Firzgerald
j Tux/Moody /Jones
J Cassi/ Ritter
J Maggie/ Farmer
J Abe/Erhardt
J Onyx/Scheig


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Candid shot from Derby


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Jackie Thibodeaux bundled up to run Derby


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ryan Brasseaux running Derby......Thanks Jim Scarborough and Mark Ingram for judging through the rough weather.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Am resuts
1 Carier
2 Lane
3 Brian
4 Ritter
RJ Davis
J. Barras


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Bill McKnight and Rob Erhardt on their success in the Derby with Livvy (1st), Otis (4th) and Abe (JAM).


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone know who got 3 and 4 in the open


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Charlie Moody got 3rd with Cody


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia, Catcher, Livvy, & Otis.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Blackdog said:


> Am resuts
> 1 Carier
> 2 Lane
> 3 Brian
> ...



*Way to go Susan and Davis! Congratz to everyone else as well!

Aaron*


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Complete results are posted:

https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=55


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any idea how far dog 53 made it in the open?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

pretty cool 3 of 4 places in the Open went to Amateurs, way to go Stevie O, Steve R. and Ken


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to all!! Jay, Bobby, and Kenny it has been a pleasure to throw birds for y'all. What a GREAT training group.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Smile everybody


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats to Bill McKnight on ANOTHER win with Livvy!!! Wow!!

Also congrats to Jay on the Q 3rd, and Stephen R. with MIIIIAAAAHHH getting a 2nd and 4th - - nice!!

Bobby Lane and Ali with the 2nd- - - woohoo!!! And a big congrats from Slider to all his brothers and sisters that ran/placed/jam'd the Derby!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting pictures! Congratulations to all..especially the three placing amateurs in the Open!!

Judy


----------

